# Rial Daytona Questions About Bolts and Lips



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

I have a set of Rial Daytonas that I want to clean up and paint. I have two questions that I need answered so I can get them done. 
1) What size socket will fit the small bolts on the wheels so that I can separate the centers?
2) Anyone know where I can order replacement lips for these wheels? 
Thanks all!








For clicks:


----------



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

Help me please!


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

I cant really help you but those look CRAZY. Post more pics up!!!!!


----------



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

_Modified by looneyben6 at 6:14 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

Anyone have a clue?


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (looneyben6)*

i believe rials are 2 piece wheels, youre stuck with what you have, just the center separates from the barrel


----------



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (formerly vr6 karl)*

They are 2 piece, but I have one of the 18x8.5 fronts that has a bent lip. The guy I talked to was a little skeptical about fixing it and suggest I look at getting it replaced. Is there any way to replace it? Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (looneyben6)*

ive had wheels repaired... i guess you need to find a competant wheel repair shop.
see the wheel in the left corner?? that wheel was repaired and now is perfectly round


----------



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (formerly vr6 karl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly vr6 karl* »_ive had wheels repaired... i guess you need to find a competant wheel repair shop.
see the wheel in the left corner?? that wheel was repaired and now is perfectly round









W







W!! Was it local or did you send it off? Thanks for the help!
Anybody know what I need to remove the bolts to get the centers out?


----------



## AutoTastC (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Rial Daytona Questions About Bolts and Lips (looneyben6)*

I seriously hate you for having those.


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (looneyben6)*

it was a local place to me, there are other places who do a mailorder---check your regionals.....i dont know what kind of bolt those wheels use, so im guessing you might need a 12 pt socket probably in mm


----------



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Rial Daytona Questions About Bolts and Lips (AutoTastC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoTastC* »_I seriously hate you for having those. 

I still http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you though.


----------



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (formerly vr6 karl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly vr6 karl* »_it was a local place to me, there are other places who do a mailorder---check your regionals.....i dont know what kind of bolt those wheels use, so im guessing you might need a 12 pt socket probably in mm

I have some 12pt sockets, I'll give them a try. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AutoTastC (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Rial Daytona Questions About Bolts and Lips (looneyben6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *looneyben6* »_
I still http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you though.


hahahahaha http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

Are there any other ideas/suggestions?


----------



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

Anyone removed their centers What do I need to remove the bolts?


----------



## VacantSkies88 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (looneyben6)*

sent you a pm


----------



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (VacantSkies88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VacantSkies88* »_sent you a pm

Thanks.


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Rial Daytona Questions About Bolts and Lips (looneyben6)*

Nice wheels Ben!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Rial Daytona Questions About Bolts and Lips (tackeeOne8Tee)*

they are 2 piece wheels so i am guessing the center and barrel are one piece and then you have the lips.
remove the bolts and the lip should come off, might need a little force because of the silicone between the lip and center/barrel
find a 12 point socket and go to town
i had these wheels before and rial will not sell the lips, good luck trying to source some though


----------



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Rial Daytona Questions About Bolts and Lips (tackeeOne8Tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tackeeOne8Tee* »_Nice wheels Ben!

I wonder why you say that.







Thanks for such a smooth sale again last year.


----------



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Rial Daytona Questions About Bolts and Lips (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_they are 2 piece wheels so i am guessing the center and barrel are one piece and then you have the lips.
remove the bolts and the lip should come off, might need a little force because of the silicone between the lip and center/barrel
find a 12 point socket and go to town
i had these wheels before and rial will not sell the lips, good luck trying to source some though

Thanks for all of that! You are a perfect stranger!


----------



## One Blue GTI (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Rial Daytona Questions About Bolts and Lips (looneyben6)*

those wheels are hot and i want to meet up with some TN guys...i'm not far from you all


----------



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Rial Daytona Questions About Bolts and Lips (vr6jettin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6jettin* »_those wheels are hot and i want to meet up with some TN guys...i'm not far from you all

Check out my sig for when we are having our big Statewide GTG in Nashville on March 31. We are having a few people from Virginia and Maryland coming down! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Rial Daytona Questions About Bolts and Lips (looneyben6)*

Rial is a German company as i'm sure you know and they take pride in their work and guarantee it as well. They will not sell lips for their rims. The only way you can get it repaired is by sending the rim back into rial, that is only if the inside of the wheel is not bent. Trust me, i have the same rims and i'm stationed in Germany and i tried. Rial quoted me about 200 euro for the repair not including shipping. But i found a great shop that repaired and polished my rim and it looked better than new.


----------



## vwpanic (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Rial Daytona Questions About Bolts and Lips (looneyben6)*

Good luck with getting them apart. I was actually able to take apart my ATS 2-piece wheels fairly easily to powder coat the faces. It was a 12 point bolt.
As a side note - seeing these on a silver Jetta like I have just made up my mind to get these!!! Since your asking what can be done to paint these I assume this is the factory "new" finish from Rial? 
Nice car!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Rial Daytona Questions About Bolts and Lips (vwpanic)*

be carefull not to break the rivets!! They are pretty soft

E


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Rial Daytona Questions About Bolts and Lips ([email protected])*

or they might just come off....

















E


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Rial Daytona Questions About Bolts and Lips ([email protected])*

I would look for another wheel repair man. How bad is the bend? Can you post up pics?
Edit: Doesn't Tire Rack sell Rial now? Maybe they could have the wheel sent back to Rial to get repaired cheaper? I dunno just a thought, wouldn't hurt to call them and find out.


_Modified by audomatik at 2:00 PM 2-22-2007_


----------



## friedguy (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Rial Daytona Questions About Bolts and Lips (vwpanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpanic* »_I assume this is the factory "new" finish from Rial? 

No, that's not the new style finish.


----------



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Rial Daytona Questions About Bolts and Lips (vwpanic)*

Wow, 2 weeks later...

_Quote, originally posted by *vwpanic* »_Good luck with getting them apart. I was actually able to take apart my ATS 2-piece wheels fairly easily to powder coat the faces. It was a 12 point bolt.
As a side note - seeing these on a silver Jetta like I have just made up my mind to get these!!! Since your asking what can be done to paint these I assume this is the factory "new" finish from Rial? 
Nice car!!!

I tried 18 different sized 12 point sockets and NONE of them was the correct size. It seems to be an "odd" size for these.
No, these are NOT the new factory finish from Rial. These were powdercoated gunmetal, which is how they are in the pic.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_or they might just come off....

















E

I'm not even going to attempt this alone now!!
















_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_I would look for another wheel repair man. How bad is the bend? Can you post up pics?

I'll try to get a pic or two up tonight. The bend is not "that" bad, but it is bad enough that air leaks out of the tire. I found Wheel Workz in Memphis and looked at their work online. They look like they do tremendous work and the guy that I talked to was very nice. I was quoted about $500 to straighten the wheels, polish the lips, and spray the centers BMP. I just need to spend an 8 hour round trip to drop them off one day or continue my search for something closer.


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Rial Daytona Questions About Bolts and Lips (looneyben6)*

Wow $500 for all that work is an amazing price. I'd say go for it... if you can drive 7+ hours for a supercharger, you can do 4 hours for a set of nice ass wheels


----------



## looneyben6 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Rial Daytona Questions About Bolts and Lips (audomatik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audomatik* »_Wow $500 for all that work is an amazing price. I'd say go for it... if you can drive 7+ hours for a supercharger, you can do 4 hours for a set of nice ass wheels









Lol...my last 3 trips for parts were:
Feb - Trip to NGP in Maryland to pick up my Euro Trunk Lid to "save" $350 on shipping (24 hours driving)
June - Trip to Chicago to pick up my wheels from a Vortex member (8 hours driving)
Jan - Trip to PA to get ripped off and bent over on a supercharger install (24 hours driving, having to pay about $1000 more just to get just the damn supercharger running right and with correct parts, 2 extra nights in a hotel, insurance deductible, and so far almost 2 months without my car







)
I obviously don't mind driving for the parts and thought that was a hell of a deal too. I just prefer to make the drive in my car!


----------

